# EliteXC Folds!!!



## AceHBK (Oct 21, 2008)

Well EliteXC has folded which means there are a lot of MMA fighters without working looking for a new home.

What will this mean for Kimbo?  Dana said he won't sign him but you got to admit the guy will bring in fans and money.  Still have Affliction.

As a side note I kinda feel bad for Kimbo.  He gets such a raw deal by folks b/c he did some backyard fighting.  At least he is "somewhat humble"...(waaaaay more than Brock Lesnar!) and he is slowly working his way up and despite what you say he is working his way up.

Gina Carano??  UFC isn't interested in women fighting so what happens to her?

Jake Shields??  Is him going to the UFC already in stone?

If Affliction can sign some of the good fighters it will make things very interesting between them and the UFC.  That in turn would be the best for fans.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dm-elitexc102008&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## hpulley (Oct 21, 2008)

Gina is moving in video games and movies already and I'm sure her agent wants he to get out of fighting before she messes herself up.  Her recent troubles in making weight were due to 'other obligations' mostly related to limited training time in promoting Red Alert.

Affliction has one or two shows a year?  That isn't much.


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 21, 2008)

I think it's wonderful for many of the fighters that take MMA seriously. Carano and Kimbo don't fall into that category IMHO. Maybe the can move into bigger and better promotions, or even boost the quality of their local pro MMA fight leagues.

For some reason, I've always felt that EliteXC wasn't all that credible. I have nothing to substantiate that opinion, but I've always felt that the fights were tainted by some bullpoodoo.

I am excited to see where Cung Le goes; if he goes anywhere at all.


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 21, 2008)

There's still the WEC, might pick up some of the better guys.


----------



## JadeDragon3 (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats a shame.  I really like Carano.  I thought she was very talented not to mention cute as hell.  I wish her the best of luck in the future where ever she decides to go.  As for her not taking MMA serious, She was the first woman in Thailand to win a title.  I say no more.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Oct 21, 2008)

JadeDragon3 said:


> Thats a shame.  I really like Carano.  I thought she was very talented not to mention cute as hell.  I wish her the best of luck in the future where ever she decides to go.  As for her not taking MMA serious, She was the first woman in Thailand to win a title.  I say no more.



EXACTLY!  Lets not lump Carano in with Kimbo......Gina Carano is as credible a female fighter as is fighting right now, even if there are a couple out there who arguably might certainly beat her for the absolute top spot.  She's certainly in the top 5 ranking of female MMA worldwide!  That's more than credible.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 22, 2008)

sgtmac_46 said:


> EXACTLY!  Lets not lump Carano in with Kimbo......Gina Carano is as credible a female fighter as is fighting right now, even if there are a couple out there who arguably might certainly beat her for the absolute top spot.  She's certainly in the top 5 ranking of female MMA worldwide!  That's more than credible.



Agreed.   Gina will have no dramas getting a gig.  Kimbo on the other hand will now become a journeyman I believe and just fight here and there.  He isn't anywhere near as big a Lesner and comes across in my mind as arrogant and pretty thick given his shocking interviews in the last elite xc.

I reckon the UFC should promote womens fighting as it can't hurt, only add to the UFC's appeal

Cheers
Sam

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## BrandonLucas (Oct 22, 2008)

I myself found the commentary very, very lacking and annoying.  At least Joe Rogan seems to get the names of the moves right.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 22, 2008)

Im sorry but I have NO interest in watching women's boxing or women's MMA.  Watching women beat on each other kinda makes my stomach turn.  Now bikini mud wrestling is something different.

As far as the commentary goes, I totally agree, they were awful.  It isn't until you watch another promotion and hear those commentators do you fully appreciate Joe Rogan and Mike Goldberg.  I know a lot of people bash Goldberg but he asks a lot of questions and says things that a lot of MMA noobs ask and want to know the answer too.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Oct 22, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> Im sorry but I have NO interest in watching women's boxing or women's MMA. Watching women beat on each other kinda makes my stomach turn. Now bikini mud wrestling is something different.
> 
> As far as the commentary goes, I totally agree, they were awful. It isn't until you watch another promotion and hear those commentators do you fully appreciate Joe Rogan and Mike Goldberg. I know a lot of people bash Goldberg but he asks a lot of questions and says things that a lot of MMA noobs ask and want to know the answer too.


 
On the women fighting thing...I can see your point, but I just enjoy watching the fights either way, men or women.

But I like Mike Goldberg being on there, because I've never taken any kind of grappling art, other than Greco-Roman wrestling, and I sucked at that.  What I know of what the MMA'ists are doing, I've learned from watching UFC and other formats for MMA.  

I'm sure I'm just missing something here, but how does Joe Rogan know so much about the holds and positioning?  Is he active in MMA himself?


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 22, 2008)

I beleive he does train.   He used to do TKD and then switched over to MMA.  I'm not 110% positive, so p0erhaps someone with more insider knowledge can verify or correct this.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 22, 2008)

bluekey88 said:


> I beleive he does train. He used to do TKD and then switched over to MMA. I'm not 110% positive, so p0erhaps someone with more insider knowledge can verify or correct this.
> 
> Peace,
> Erik


 
Yeah I heard Rogan is a BB (not sure what degree) in TKD and is pretty damn good.  He did switch over to MMA and I heard he trains all the time.  I think on 1 UFC PPV he sported a pretty nasty black eye from a training session.  I do remember the talks of trying to get him and Wesley Snipes to go at it in the Octagon at one time.


----------



## Skpotamus (Oct 22, 2008)

The best announcer the UFC had knowledge wise was Jeff Osborne.  The guy is an encyclopedia of MMA knowledge and skills.  He just has a complete monotone voice, so they cut him from the job.  

I imagine the UFC will eventually pickup some of the fighters, at leas the champs and top contenders they haven't already cut from their lineup already.  Carano will probably end up just doing american gladiators and movies.


----------



## Odin (Oct 23, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> Yeah I heard Rogan is a BB (not sure what degree) in TKD and is pretty damn good. He did switch over to MMA and I heard he trains all the time. I think on 1 UFC PPV he sported a pretty nasty black eye from a training session. I do remember the talks of trying to get him and Wesley Snipes to go at it in the Octagon at one time.


 
He used to do TKD got to black belt level he now trains jujitsu with Eddie Bravo not sure what rank, but i hear he's none to shabby.


----------



## hpulley (Oct 23, 2008)

Joe Rogan has a brown belt in BJJ.  He knows what he is talking about.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 25, 2008)

It sucks for the fighters. NO MATTER WHAT ANYONE SAYS, kimbo brings the views, it just sucks for him his last fight he got ko'd in 14 seconds. I wanted to see cyborg vs carano. I am sure someone will sign these guys, they just wont let them go to waste.


----------

